# Babie Agouti's now born *pictures *



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

I am expecting my first ever agouti litter soon from Opal, as April still wont let Jerry get his leg over her after about 2 months of being together :roll: unless his manly bits are not working  Anyways, So Opal has been in with my little self black boy Demon. Pregnant


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Congratulations!! =oD

Agouti mice are gorgeous! Looking forward to seeing piccies! <3

Willow xx


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Well Opal gave birth sometime this morning, but sadly she wont feed them they are freezing cold. weak and no milk in their bellies = ( So I have decided to take the babies off her and put them in with Callie who is a great mom, and looks like the babies are doing well, they are moving alot more now, are warm and have milk bellies, So hopefully they will servive but a little bit on the not sure side as Callie has 4, 3 week old babies of her own and they are alot stronger the these babies.


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you. x


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Well they are now 1 week and 3 days old and such lovely babies,


----------



## Effy (Dec 30, 2008)

The first and last are gorgeous!
I know it's not smiled on show-wise, but I LOVE when blacks have white feet, I think it's eyecatching and...well...cute. :lol:


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Sadly....these little guys got someting and sadly they got to weak that they did not even make it 10 mins after I found thery where ill = (


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

thats a pity, perhaps the mother knew they weren't quite right so didn't feed them.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

aw sorry


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

aww


----------

